# Most Primal Fucking Position?



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 7, 2009)

I vote "Animal Style" in public.


----------



## Roseman (Nov 7, 2009)

My wife likes to do it the Dogie style,

she rolls over and plays dead, 
while I sit up and beg!

LOL


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Roseman said:


> My wife likes to do it the Dogie style,
> 
> she rolls over and plays dead,
> while I sit up and beg!
> ...


----------



## cbtwohundread (Nov 7, 2009)

try the downward doggie.,.,(yoga).,.,i luv my yoga gal.,.,lol.,.,and im not marry'd.,.,lol


----------



## Roseman (Nov 7, 2009)

Last night about ten minutes after my wife got in the bed, I walked in there up to her, and with an aspirin in my hand, I said

HERE EAT THIS ASPIRIN.

she replied

BUT I DON'T HAVE A HEADACHE

To which I replied


GOTCHA!


----------



## KaleoXxX (Nov 7, 2009)

haha rose man, youve been pretty funny today, you must be smoking giggle weed or something. im reping you for making me laugh atleast a halfdozen times today


----------



## Roseman (Nov 7, 2009)

I am enjoying the last of my HASH today. I sure hate to see it all go.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Nov 7, 2009)

i knew you seemed more comical cuz you were extra baked


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 7, 2009)

The first time a guy ever asked me to do it doggy, I was pretty naive. So I lifted my leg and pissed on his couch.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> The first time a guy ever asked me to do it doggy, I was pretty naive. So I lifted my leg and pissed on his couch.


 You would get a got spanking from Me for that


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 7, 2009)

Man, my ex's favorite position was doggy style.That way he didn't have to watch me frown.


PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> You would get a got spanking from Me for that


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah..if only it weren't true...


SmokeyMcChokey said:


> hahaha stoney your terrible....


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Man, my ex's favorite position was doggy style.That way he didn't have to watch me frown.[/QUOTE] LOL,,,I think I know you lol,,,My favorite is the anyway position,,,except the Right Hand


----------



## growurownpeanuts (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.sexinfo101.com/foldeddeckchair.shtml

or 

http://www.sexinfo101.com/victory.shtml


----------



## krustofskie (Nov 8, 2009)

Surely you cant get much more primal than clubbing a woman over the head caveman style and taking her were she slumps unconscious. (Not a real life option of course)


----------



## Roseman (Nov 8, 2009)

I am 60 years old.

My son asked me the other day if I could still get up a hard.

I told him I had been screwing so long with a limp dick, that I figured out how to shoot pool with a rope.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 9, 2009)

Some find guttural animal sound effects enjoyable.

What is the most primal fucking position you have seen someone take here at RIU?

Were they forced to take it?

Were there bystanders watching from the shadows?

Did they have piles of stones?


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 30, 2009)

Does Earth like to fuck with sound?


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 1, 2009)

doggie for primal, reverse cowgirl for joy


----------

